# NBA Europe... the six first towns



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

(from www.sportnews.gr/basketball, only in Greek)

NBA Europe, that should start within 7-8 years, started to write the name of the (strong) candidates for the European branch of the NBA. 
These towns are: Berlin, Paris, London, Barcelona, Milan and Athens. 

Practically, three "Basket Cities" (Athens and Barcelona, Milano has been for years and the three most important capital towns of the Old Continent (Berlin, London, Paris). 

Milan is the true economic hearth of Italy, Barcelona is probably the town with more "life" in the whole Europe and the richest town of Spain, while Athens is slowly becoming - wants to become, a sort of "European Capital" like Paris or Berlin or London. At the end, nothing new: NBA choose the its town for economic reasons, looking for brilliant markets.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> (from www.sportnews.gr/basketball, only in Greek)
> NBA choose the its town for economic reasons, looking for brilliant markets.


Well, but not only : Athen, Barcelona and Milan are "basket-cities" with a long tradition and a lot of fans.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

And what did I write...?  



> Practically, three "Basket Cities" (Athens and Barcelona, Milano has been for years and the three most important capital towns of the Old Continent (Berlin, London, Paris).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

OK, I understand Athens, Barcelona, and Milan. But how on earth are they going to attract "customers" in places like London and Paris? OK, these are big places but they have no basketball background and it is unlikely that you can find even a handful of basket enthusiasts (especially in London). It's like creating a baseball team in Athens. No matter what you do, you are doomed to fail. English sports' fans just don't care. About Munich and Paris, there is some hope, but for London, not at all.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, I would love to see SAC in London infront of 2000 fans. Great!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> ...in London infront of 2000 fans...


You are optimistic I see...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think these teams will be in the Original NBA. Probably something like the NFL will happen. "NFL Europe" is a League of six European teams (Scotland, Rhein, Berlin, Frankfurt, Amsterdam, Barcelona), normally composed by American players but there is a minimum level of "nationals" (non-Americans). 
But Barcelona doesn't play against Miami...

The same will probably happen with NBA Europe: it will be a develepmental league with some young Americans, some American dinosaurs and 10th, 11th, 12th of each team will be average European players... 
This is what I think. And what I hope. I wouldn't like to see teams without tradition and history here to have the best European players (at least, these who won't go to the NBA), and teams like Barcelona, Panathinaikos, Real Madrid, Olympiakos becoming garbage... 
Athens Byzantins vs Los Angeles Lakers (NBA finals, this is what www.sportnews.com/basketball wrote  ) will remain a dream for a long time...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

told it before


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> I don't think these teams will be in the Original NBA. Probably something like the NFL will happen. "NFL Europe" is a League of six European teams (Scotland, Rhein, Berlin, Frankfurt, Amsterdam, Barcelona), normally composed by American players but there is a minimum level of "nationals" (non-Americans).
> But Barcelona doesn't play against Miami...
> 
> ...


But that doesn't have any sense. Who would like to see a NBA second division? It would be a total failure. The NFL Europe has some sense, because there were no American football teams in Europe.

If they come to Europe, it will be to add teams to the current NBA.


----------



## Joey Tribbiani (Aug 17, 2003)

My choise of citys: Berlin,Paris,Athens,MIlano,BArcelona and belgrade cuz of the tradition,but chances for belgrade to have team are very low-almost imposible. in belgrade there is a new arena of 20.000 people but i don't think that sebia is a so big market as london so it's going to be london before belgrade


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Belgrade is definitely a bigger basketball market than London.

It would be gtood if FIBA or the NBA tried to make basketball more popular in countries where it isn't, but I don't think the idea of an "NBA Europe" would work.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm really curious to see how Athenians could react to a NBA team in their team... well, Panathinaikos, Olympiakos and AEK have no more than 1500-2000 spectators for their championship games, how could the "Athens Byzantins" (or "Athens Olympics", but this name won't be appreciated by PAO's and AEK's fans) sell more than 10000 season tickets (isn't it the limit for a NBA team? At least 10000?). 

And I'd like to see to the Athenians at the third tv time out in the first quarter... how many chairs, bottles and coins would hit the "Gorilla" or the "Chicken"? 












Oooooops. I'd be one of them...


----------

